# 1940 bf goodrich



## hotrod62 (Apr 21, 2011)

i bought this old schwinn built bf goodrich at an auction  the numbers on the bb are 
#H62140  i wonder if this makes it a 1940. not sure what an original 1940 schwinn would have looked like this one is a little rough looking but a good rider......


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2011)

39-41 check if its a morrow hub. if it is there is a alfa numeric system to give it a approximate date date.  mark


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks mark the old bike has a new departure hub that may or maynot be original to the bike ???


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2011)

tough call then. the numbers on the crank hangar might give a clue with the size of the numbers but that is a quess.


----------



## J_Westy (Apr 24, 2011)

The 40 in the S/N does not mean it's a 1940, but it does indeed look like a 1940-41 DX

You could pull the crank and check what's cast into the middle. Sometimes, you'll find an older year on the crank than the actual frame though.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1940_12_13.html


----------

